# testing signature



## spears2008 (Feb 16, 2015)

testing my signature to ensure that I am complying with forum rules.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 16, 2015)

spears2008 said:


> testing my signature to ensure that I am complying with forum rules.



Looks like you got it right.


----------

